# Dodo Juice Crudzilla - TFR



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

*WHAT IS IT?*

Dodo Juice Crudzilla - Traffic Film Remover

* WHAT DOES IT BRING TO THE TABLE?  *

Taken from the Dodo Juice Forum, written by Dom:

This is a strong pre-wash traffic film remover for attacking grease and grime, and removing or loosening other contaminants from the paint surface. It is a pre-wash and should not be used instead of a shampoo. It contains detergents, solvents (degreasers) and caustic cleaners, so it is strong enough to strip wax and attack sensitive finishes if not rinsed correctly (NOT pH neutral... it is very alkaline). If used as part of a RINSE > TFR > RINSE > WASH regime, it can be instrumental in shifting a lot of dirt before the contact wash itself.

We have made it available in a concentrate and a ready to go spray for the weekend washer who occasionally needs something stronger than just shampoo, a few times a year, perhaps when removing old wax layers or before a major 'spring clean' clay session. This comes in a 500ml chemi resistant Viton spray bottle, which we recommend is reused when empty. The concentrate (10x standard strength) will make 5 litres or more of Crudzilla. We say 'or more' because whilst we have mixed the 'ready to use' spray at 1:10 with water, the concentrate could be extended to 1:20 or even 1:40 but with a compromise in dwell time and effectiveness. The ready to go spray has a UK RRP of 8.95 GBP and the concentrate has an RRP of 13.95 GBP (making it more cost effective at 2.79 GBP per litre... or even less if the concentration is weakened).

Please note that because Crudzilla is strong, it must be fully rinsed and caution must be taken regarding the dwell time. Metal trim and any soft plastics or paints would be classed as 'sensitive finishes' and items like metal roof bars need to be treated carefully or not at all. Using it for a short dwell time and with a very thorough rinse would prevent most issues.

* WHAT AM I TESTING IT ON?  *

2006 Vauxhall Vectra C

* WHAT DO I THINK OF IT?  *

Well, I have not used much in the way of TFR's before, mainly because I am used to a citrus prewash. I went in however with an open mind. It isn't the most pleasant of smelling products when neat, but in use you really don't notice any smell. It's easy to use (spray on, leave to dwell, rinse) and does it well. My car hadn't been washed in approx 3 weeks and had collected a fair amount of road grime. Crudzilla made light work of the greasy rubbish on the lower half, seen running down the panels. Should the weather clear tomorrow I'll be doing the underbonnet of the Mrs Punto.

Mix ratio was as per the instructions of 1:10. The bottle (250ml) states it makes 2.5l so I followed that. Nice and easy, 2.25l of water and the Crudzilla in an empty 2.5l bottle. Happy days.










* WHY SHOULD YOU BUY IT?  *

If you want an effective prewash that doesn't involve foam, then this is your baby. As a certain meerkat says, 'Simples'.

*Many thanks to the boys at Dodo Juice for providing the sample!*

Photographs to follow due to adverse weather. (I have purposefully left one side unwashed but 'Crudzillad', ready for photos.)


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

As promised, photo update 

Had to redo the test to get the results as 610 miles of motorway nastiness had been driven since twas last done 

I'll keep it short and sweet, adding that the only water pressure used was from the hose. No pressure washer here 

Before:









After:









Before:









After:









Before:









After:


----------

